# First Gun? Kimber, HK?



## cujo23 (May 2, 2008)

I looking to get my first handgun. I have always liked the Kimber Custom II but have heard good things about the HK 45 USP, im wanting to work for the DEA so I figured the Kimber would be best


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

cujo23 said:


> I looking to get my first handgun. I have always liked the Kimber Custom II but have heard good things about the HK 45 USP, im wanting to work for the DEA so I figured the Kimber would be best


The Kimber I'm sure will be a great pistol but I wouldn't buy it just for a maybe future job. I'd buy it if that's what you want because,,,, they may tell you or issue you what you are allowed to use and it may not be your Kimber. If this is your virgin introduction to pistols it might be wiser to start with a 9mm and learn to control that one well before you bite in to a 45. I started shooting with a .357 and quickly figured out that I needed to back off and learn how to shoot with .38 Specials as the .357's were just a bit too much to deal with while learning how to propperly shoot the thing.
If you are a complete Nave with a handgun then get yourself enrolled in an NRA pistol class. It will look good on your job application. Ask any LEO and they will tell you that safety is JOB 1 when it comes to guns.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Don't worry about a future DEA job. They will issue you a pistol, which won't be a 1911.


----------



## cujo23 (May 2, 2008)

Thanks guys for the input, yeah I wasnt buying the gun for the dea but thought I should get something close to it so I would be used to it. I will probably buy the kimber because I have just always liked them. I know a guy whos with the SEALs, hes a sniper, hes gonna teach me to shoot with a 9mm and 45. I appreciate it


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

gmaske said:


> If you are a complete Nave with a handgun then get yourself enrolled in an NRA pistol class.


+1:smt023.


----------

